# New Baby Boys



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

These are two baby boys that we just had born this past weekend. These are the first babies that are in the line to show quality and Im so proud of them!

Light Boy









Dark Boy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats! That dark one has big paws and nice round ears.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the dark one's face/nose.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, you're right jg; his head is very chunky.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you! They are from one of Allisons mice(neudai) and I also have one of your Satin tris, Mousetress that I will be breeding in a couple months. She is so beautiful!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, I didn't know, or I forgot...be sure to put up pix when you do breed her. Do you have any idea what has become of Allison? AShe hasn't posted on here since she said she had to move.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

I havent heard from her. I think Tinyhart has though. She hasnt been on her forum either. Hope shes okay.

I will definately post pics!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She can be reached pretty easily on face book, but yeah....Haven't seen her on here!

Love me some boys!!! You forgot to mention that they could be rexies, Irish!


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Im so sorry Tiny!! I wasnt thinking! They have curly whiskers so they have that Rex in them...I just can hardly wait for fur!


----------

